# WBB Routine 1 Ok For Beginner ?



## projectaero (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello hows it going. I have been reading on the forums and have noticed alot of people reccomend WannaBeBig Routine 1 for a beginner (no previous training).
Just wondering as this was written in 2001 is it outdated or should i change anything or is this good to go.


WBB Routine 1

Day 1 : Chest and Back

Chest

Flat Barbell Bench Press : 2 x 6-8 reps
Low Incline Dumbbell Press : 2 x 6-8 reps
Dips : 2 x 6-8 reps

Back

Chin ups : 2 x 6-8 reps
Deadlifts : 2 x 6-8 reps
Barbell Rows : 2 x 6-8 reps
Shrugs : 1 x 10 reps

Day 2 : OFF

Day 3 : Legs

Squats : 2 x 6-8 reps
Hack Squats : 2 x 6-8 reps
Leg Curls : 2 x 6-8 reps
Straight Legged Deadlifts : 2 x 6-8 reps
Standing Calve Raises : 4 x 10 reps

Day 4 : OFF

Day 5 : Shoulders, Triceps and Biceps

Shoulders

Military Press in Rack : 2 x 6-8 reps
Seated Dumbbell Press : 2 x 6-8 reps
Standing Lateral Raises : 2 x 10 reps

Triceps :

Narrow Grip bench Press : 2 x 6-8 reps
French Press : 2 x 6-8 reps

Biceps :

Barbell Curls : 2 x 6-8 reps
Hammer Curls : 1 x 6-8 reps

Day 6 : OFF

Day 7 : OFF

Abs to be done on any training day of personal choice.

Crunches : 4 x 8-10 reps 

Cheers


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2006)

I wouldnt do a body part routine, try separate it into Push/Pull/Legs. With your set up Legs is Legs; Push is Chest, Triceps + Shoulders; Pull is Back + Biceps.

Some of those exercises you could take out and increase the sets of some others to make up for it. Is there any reason for just 2 sets for most exercises?

You have a good selection of exercises for the most part, some of them (like i said) could be cut out.

Id reccomend training at a higher rep range (12-14) for a few weeks before moving up the weight, just so you can build up your motor patterns and just get used to lifting weights in general.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 16, 2006)

whats a french press always wanted to know ?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2006)

Richie1888 said:


> whats a french press always wanted to know ?



Flat Triceps Extension/Skullcrusher type movement. Im pretty sure theyre the same things.


----------



## projectaero (Aug 16, 2006)

so this needs to be tweaked.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2006)

projectaero said:


> so this needs to be tweaked.



Quite a lot.

Go to the training section and look at the "Designing A Training Routine" sticky topics (at the top of the forum).

Theres a wealth of information in there that i guarentee will be useful. The program you posted isnt the worst posted here, not by far, but it could be a lot better.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 16, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Flat Triceps Extension/Skullcrusher type movement. Im pretty sure theyre the same things.




just the same but gayer


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2006)

Richie1888 said:


> just the same but gayer



A crappier name, at least.

Though up against "Skullcrushers" most exercise names are pretty shit.


----------



## projectaero (Aug 16, 2006)

i read the "Designing A Training Routine"  but its still too confusing for me.
what do you guys reccomend ???


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> *I wouldnt do a body part routine, try separate it into Push/Pull/Legs. With your set up Legs is Legs; Push is Chest, Triceps + Shoulders; Pull is Back + Biceps.*
> 
> Some of those exercises you could take out and increase the sets of some others to make up for it. *Is there any reason for just 2 sets for most exercises?*
> 
> ...



I told you.

Id also reccomend you try and understand those sticky topics, theyre not insanely complicated by any means. I managed them when i was starting out. Try again.


----------



## projectaero (Aug 16, 2006)

okay i will look into it, but the one thing i thought was that i should be doing compound excercises until i get the feel of things then move onto working each bodypart from there?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2006)

projectaero said:


> okay i will look into it, but the one thing i thought was that i should be doing compound excercises until i get the feel of things then move onto working each bodypart from there?



Stick with compound exercises, but bodypart training is not the way to go.

Separate them either into a full body routine, or a split such as push/pull/legs or upper/lower.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 16, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> A crappier name, at least.
> 
> Though up against "Skullcrushers" most exercise names are pretty shit.



hell ye they do


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2006)

projectaero said:


> I have been reading on the forums and have noticed alot of people reccomend WannaBeBig Routine 1 for a beginner (no previous training).
> Just wondering as this was written in 2001 is it outdated or should i change anything or is this good to go.



I think you are on the wrong forum, this is not WBB.


----------



## projectaero (Aug 16, 2006)

yer i know RObert but alot of ppl have said that is great for beginners so i thought id ask what everyones opinions here are.


----------



## projectaero (Aug 16, 2006)

anyone else ?


----------



## wilwn (Aug 16, 2006)

haha by WBB, i thought he meant westside barbell


----------

